
Consumer genome raw data comparison – Which has the most health information? - devonEnlis
http://www.enlis.com/blog/2015/10/22/which-consumer-genome-service-has-the-most-health-information/
======
nikolay
I'm a customer of yours. Does Enlis offer auto updating? Why there's no
software version number displayed on your website? Your software is over a
gigabyte (as far as I can recall) and it's nice to see if there's a newer
version and not redundantly update.

~~~
devonEnlis
Thank you for your purchase! The software is not auto updating at the moment.
We should be able to add the version number to the download page. Thanks for
the feedback.

~~~
nikolay
Thanks, Devon! Keep up the great work!

